
Ask HN: Better Alternatives to a PO Box in the US? - simonebrunozzi
I would like to get a PO box, but I am wondering if there are better alternatives out there. Thanks for any pointer!
======
bhartzer
Try the UPS Store. There's at least several in every major city in the USA.

------
hyoogle
I have been using www.earthclassmail.com

------
gregjor
travelingmailbox.com

~~~
auslegung
I used travelingmailbox while I lived overseas for a couple of months. I can
recommend it.

